# New from Holland



## krijno (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi to you all,

i am 57 Years old and looking for info of WW2 bomber Aircraft
with flew over Holland also for FS2004 and a love them Lancasters/B17/B24
Wellington and Halifax .

The Best to you all at this forum


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.I hope you find what you are interested in.


----------

